# Авиация > Однополчане >  в.ч 06965 128гв воен.транспортный авиаполк Паневежис

## sweta

В декабре 1979 они были одни из первых...Может есть кто-то среди них ,пишите...Хочется очень восстановить некоторые события того декабря...из моей детской памяти приходит..очень "секретный" стих: Сядет лётчик в самолёт,заведёт мотор и поедет он туда где война идёт...У него такой приказ, что ж тут не откажешься, "ехать" парню надо.

----------

